# Krischickies



## tropics (Dec 21, 2019)

Krischickies aka Polish Bow Ties I am the only one carrying on this tradition from my family
I use a KA to make the dough






Roll the dough as thin as you can
even if it isn't even no one will complain





Cut to the size you want put a slit and fold one end into it
That makes the bow





Fry them coat with powder sugar





Giving some to our new neighbors





Merry Christmas 
Richie


----------



## Steve H (Dec 21, 2019)

Merry Christmas! Those look great!


----------



## chewmeister (Dec 21, 2019)

Hadn't heard of those, but they look interesting.


----------



## kruizer (Dec 21, 2019)

My Mom made those but she called them Fadiman.


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 21, 2019)

Cool looking Christmas desserts. Family tradition dessert?


----------



## tropics (Dec 21, 2019)

Thank You all here is the step by step




__





						Polish Bow Ties (Krischickies)
					

Krischickies      Fry at 350* do not let them brown,cool   sprinkle with powder sugar..  Flour,baking powder,salt,yeast    eggs, sour cream, sugar, vanilla & lemon juice    Kitchen Aid with dough Hook    Wrap in a zip lock bag ( flour on hands no shot of the dough)    Rolled out as thin as you...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				



Thanks for the Likes also I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 21, 2019)

Those look great Richie, Technically I'm a new neighbor - where's mine???? 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## pushok2018 (Dec 21, 2019)

Looks very nice, tropic! Memories back to my childhood.... I remember buying this stuff in stores... Loved it.  It's called "hvorost" in my homeland.....


----------



## tropics (Dec 22, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Those look great Richie, Technically I'm a new neighbor - where's mine????
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Chris they were in that container,but being so like they must have drifted away .
Thanks for the Point I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Dec 22, 2019)

pushok2018 said:


> Looks very nice, tropic! Memories back to my childhood.... I remember buying this stuff in stores... Loved it.  It's called "hvorost" in my homeland.....



I have seen them sold here but they do not look to good. Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 22, 2019)

I don't know what we call them, but we have been making those for years. 
I never knew the real name for them, we just call them bow ties!
Yours look as good as any that I have seen!
Al


----------



## tropics (Dec 22, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> I don't know what we call them, but we have been making those for years.
> I never knew the real name for them, we just call them bow ties!
> Yours look as good as any that I have seen!
> Al


Al thank You This was my Moms recipe I think her Father gave it to her, he was from Poland. Her mother use to make them also,she taught my Mom and Mom taught me and my Brother an 3 sisters.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Merry X-Mas 
Richie


----------

